# Die Datenbank von Buffed ist am Ende !



## Caros (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, es war einmal Buffed.de - eine Anlaufadresse für die gesamte WoW Community Deutschland. Doch dann kam der Lichking und hat alles ruiniert. 
Die Datenbanken stürzten ab, die Entschuldigungen dafür stiegen auf ...
Bis heute ist das, verglichen mit wowdb-com und anderen, einfach ein echtes Trauerspiel ! Ihr bekommt nix hin, weder die Such-/Filterfunktionen oder die Inhalte selbst. Euer Daten/PC Admin sollte sich die Kugel geben - voll versagt !!!
Ein Beispiel: um eine Glyphe anzulegen, benötige ich ein "Lexikon der Macht" ... alles klar, wie früher "Buffed hilft" , dachte ich .... na dann viel Spass, das blöde "Lexikon der Macht" ist nicht mal in eurer Datenbank... also, wo ist es ??
Ich weiss nicht ob ihr buffed Mitarbeiter merkt, dass hier mächtig an dem Ast gesägt wird, an dem euer Gehalt hängt ? 
Zur Zeit bietet ihr die übelste Datenbank / Support seit Erscheinen von WOTLK ...

Ich könnte heulen....


----------



## Maladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Doppelposting gelöscht. Wenn du dir ein wenig Mühe bei der Suche gegeben hättest und Geduld gehabt hättest - wäre dir sicher der Inschriftenkunde Guide ins Auge gefallen. 

Sei etwas vorsichtiger mit deinen Postings.
Edit: Mit vorsichtig meine ich das Doppelposting

Wenn Fragen bestehen sendet sie bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2008)

Caros schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: um eine Glyphe anzulegen, benötige ich ein "Lexikon der Macht" ... alles klar, wie früher "Buffed hilft" , dachte ich .... na dann viel Spass, das blöde "Lexikon der Macht" ist nicht mal in eurer Datenbank... also, wo ist es ??



Ich glaube Du könntest drauf sitzen ohne es zu finden.

1. Gab es zu Glyphen und Schriftgelehrten auch Guides auf Buffed.de wo das genau drin steht
2. Ein kurzes Gespräch mit ner Stadtwache hätte die Frage geklärt

Unterdurchschnittlich geistig begabt zu sein ist ja keine Schande, aber dann auch noch rumzumaulen und anderen die Schuld zu geben ist etwas das mich echt ankotzt.

http://wow.buffed.de/features/3515/lehrmei...egende-vorteile


> Inschriftenkunde-Lehrer
> 
> In allen Hauptstädten von Azeroth, und in den Startgebieten der Scherbenwelt und sowie Nordends finden sich Lehrer für die Inschriftenkunde. Die Großmeister stehen nur in Nordend. Allianzler finden Ihren Trainer in der Valianzfeste (Boreanische Tundra) und in Valgarde (Heulender Fjord). Hordler besuchen Ihre Lehrer in der Kriegshymnenfeste (Boreanische Tundra) sowie im Hafen der Vergeltung. Zusätzlich gibt es einen neutralen Inschriftenkundigen in Dalaran. Solltet Ihr die Wachen nicht nach dem Standort der Lehrer fragen können, dann haltet nach einem schwebenden und blau leuchtenden Buch Ausschau. In dessen Nähe findet Ihr die Meister. Das Buch ist übrigens das Lexikon der Macht, und nötig, um Glyphen ins Interface einzusetzen.


----------



## Ocian (20. Dezember 2008)

Caros schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, es war einmal Buffed.de - eine Anlaufadresse für die gesamte WoW Community Deutschland. Doch dann kam der Lichking und hat alles ruiniert.
> Die Datenbanken stürzten ab, die Entschuldigungen dafür stiegen auf ...



Die Buffeddatenbank umfasst mehr als viele andere zum anderen gibt es noch das komplette Portal und MyBuffed, welches auch Pflege bedarf.
Aber an der Datenbank wird kontinuirlich und mit hochdruck gearbeitet.




Caros schrieb:


> Bis heute ist das, verglichen mit wowdb-com und anderen, einfach ein echtes Trauerspiel ! Ihr bekommt nix hin, weder die Such-/Filterfunktionen oder die Inhalte selbst. Euer Daten/PC Admin sollte sich die Kugel geben - voll versagt !!!



Diese Funktion gibt es schon wieder seit einer Woche, zu finden hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list?startsearch=1



Caros schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: um eine Glyphe anzulegen, benötige ich ein "Lexikon der Macht" ... alles klar, wie früher "Buffed hilft" , dachte ich .... na dann viel Spass, das blöde "Lexikon der Macht" ist nicht mal in eurer Datenbank... also, wo ist es ??



Da es sich dabei nicht um ein direktes Objekt oder NPC handelt ist es nicht in der Datenbank. Du findest es aber indem du eine belibige Stadtwache ansprichst.



Caros schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ihr buffed Mitarbeiter merkt, dass hier mächtig an dem Ast gesägt wird, an dem euer Gehalt hängt ?
> Zur Zeit bietet ihr die übelste Datenbank / Support seit Erscheinen von WOTLK ...



Du siehst also, vieles ist passiert ohne, dass du es mitbekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kann dir versichern, dass weiterhin dran gearbeitet wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ocian


----------



## Independent (25. Dezember 2008)

Und überdenke deinen Umgangston...


----------

